# Brewing mead with Amon amarth. WTF?



## ire_works (Dec 17, 2008)

MetalKult » Brewing Mead with AMON AMARTH

I'm seriously considering trying this , maybe leaving it in the back shed behind the house. Interesting to me at least.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2008)

That's fucking bad ass


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Vikings fucking Rule!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mead > Non-Mead

Also, they're friggin' hilarious and seem damn cool.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you buy mead in booze stores? Me and a friend want to do this now and I want to try mead first and see if I like it 

And yes, we're both big Amon Amarth fans


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

^
After some serious googling, it looks like Mead's pretty much considered a wine, and a reasonably common one at that. You should be able to find it at the liquor store and I'm hoping to pick some up myself.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2008)

I found an online place in Canada that sells it. I ordered 2 bottles of sweet mead  We're going to drink this while listening to Amon Amarth and wearing viking helmets. If all is good, then we're going to make some, but I think I'd invest in a carboy to make a bit more than a jug full


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I found an online place in Canada that sells it. I ordered 2 bottles of sweet mead  We're going to drink this while listening to Amon Amarth and wearing viking helmets. If all is good, then we're going to make some, but I think I'd invest in a carboy to make a bit more than a jug full



 Viking Helmets I want one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2008)

There will be a picstory. Maybe even a video, I don't know. We're crazy like that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 17, 2008)

Can there be pizza pops?


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 17, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Can you buy mead in booze stores? Me and a friend want to do this now and I want to try mead first and see if I like it
> 
> And yes, we're both big Amon Amarth fans



Speaking as someone who refuses to drink alcohol other than mead, yes, you can find it at liquor stores - but you may have to look around a bit. I suggest checking places with greater selection first. When touring in California, a trip to a "Viking Liquors" resulted not in the hoped-for mead (I'm not the only member of the band who only drinks mead) but rather in a "what's mead?" from the staff.


----------



## ire_works (Dec 18, 2008)

I just read on wikipedia that mead is a traditional beverage served with large quantities of MASSIVE FUCKING WIN.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 18, 2008)

haha, here we call it hooch, we used to make it in jail (wait, no we didnt, and i have never been locked up) it takes a few days to be good and strong. be sure to burp it. as it fermants it will build up air. once a day you need to release the air. do it outside cuz it STINKS! we used garbage bags, raisins,sugar and bread. add water to the mix and tie it up, stash under you bunk and burp into the toilet once a day (c.o.s(corrections officers) know the smell) after about a week or 2 (the longer the better) filter through a sock or pillow case and drink up


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 18, 2008)

abyssalservant said:


> Speaking as someone who refuses to drink alcohol other than mead, yes, you can find it at liquor stores - but you may have to look around a bit. I suggest checking places with greater selection first. When touring in California, a trip to a "Viking Liquors" resulted not in the hoped-for mead (I'm not the only member of the band who only drinks mead) but rather in a "what's mead?" from the staff.



There is no selection here. Booze can only be sold at government owned liquor stores, and there's only 2 in this city  Can't run down to the local 7-11 and grab beer or anything here.


----------



## arktan (Dec 18, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> There will be a picstory. Maybe even a _*video*_, I don't know. We're crazy like that.





JJ is making a video... i think we're not ready for that


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 18, 2008)

Can ewe handle it?


----------



## arktan (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Jachop (Dec 19, 2008)

I've never tastes mead myself! .. Kinda a shame considering where I live huh?  I need to do this gaddammit!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 19, 2008)

Jachop said:


> I've never tastes mead myself! .. Kinda a shame considering where I live huh?  I need to do this gaddammit!



You aren't a true viking warrior then. You still have a ways to go.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 19, 2008)

Look out for Moniac or Angus MacLeod's mead

rotip:


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 20, 2008)

jymellis said:


> haha, here we call it hooch, we used to make it in jail (wait, no we didnt, and i have never been locked up) it takes a few days to be good and strong. be sure to burp it. as it fermants it will build up air. once a day you need to release the air. do it outside cuz it STINKS! we used garbage bags, raisins,sugar and bread. add water to the mix and tie it up, stash under you bunk and burp into the toilet once a day (c.o.s(corrections officers) know the smell) after about a week or 2 (the longer the better) filter through a sock or pillow case and drink up



lolol


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm making 4 of these this week, and I'm gonna get hammered in July 


Where do you store it, anywhere?


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I'm making 4 of these this week, and I'm gonna get hammered in July
> 
> 
> Where do you store it, anywhere?



I would guess somewhere room temperature, as I've known a few people who've done it this way. I'm far from a brew master or bacteriologist, but I think if it's too cold it'll slow the fermentation too much, but if it's too warm, the wrong sort of bacteria will grow inside of it and it'll "go bad" sooner.


----------



## Universe74 (Dec 22, 2008)

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/MeadTypes.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/HoneyFerm.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/BasicMead.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/Rehydrate.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/SNAddition.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/MapleSyrup.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/Nutrients.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/Urea.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/Fining.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/SparkFine.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/Bentonite.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/PotCarbonate.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~mzapx1/FAQ/Sorbate.pdf


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 22, 2008)

I suppose how they are doing it might work, but realistically its the wrong way, in six months its probably going to go bad since nothing was sanitized.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 22, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I'm making 4 of these this week, and I'm gonna get hammered in July
> 
> 
> Where do you store it, anywhere?



your closet is a good spot. you dont want any light hitting it. and only keep it till mid january. july it would be furry and beyond fermemented (it will be rotten).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 22, 2008)

It's supposed to take 6 months for mead they say.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 5, 2009)

I dunno I made it the exact same way they said to today and I will see what happpens on a few months, when this thread is almost totally forgotten about


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm gonna try this at some point, and when i can find a large enough bottle of honey...


----------



## lobee (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think they went into enough detail. Read some of the links posted by Universe74 for more detail or the basics at the bottom of this post before you try doing this.

The Beginner's guide to Mead making Page
Basic Mead Brewing
Mead brewing - Cunnan


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2009)

My god, that was epic.

MEAD!


----------



## Benjo230 (Jan 5, 2009)

So will their way not work? 
Wacken is in 8 months time and i'd love to have some Viking Brew \m/

Funnily enough, Amon Amarth are playing Wacken, i shall dedicate it to them


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 6, 2009)

It will work but you have to be very careful about sanitation and the "quick" mead will not be as good as the "real" mead


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 6, 2009)

I just went and picked up 2 bottles at Total Wines on my lunch break (didn't drink them, but I'd be a lot cooler if I did). Mead was kept with the Dessert wines, and be careful, some of it is not "mead" proper, some of it is Meade, which I later found out is really just white wine flavored with honey and spices to taste like Mead. One bottle was called "Chaucers" and the other I can't recall. 

I'll try them both and see if I want to keep some gallon jug around my house fermenting.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 7, 2009)

Jason, it's too bad you didn't mention your interest in mead when you were here....I've got a couple bottles of Danish mead


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 7, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> I just went and picked up 2 bottles at Total Wines on my lunch break (didn't drink them, but I'd be a lot cooler if I did). Mead was kept with the Dessert wines, and be careful, some of it is not "mead" proper, some of it is Meade, which I later found out is really just white wine flavored with honey and spices to taste like Mead. One bottle was called "Chaucers" and the other I can't recall.
> 
> I'll try them both and see if I want to keep some gallon jug around my house fermenting.



Chaucer's mead was the first legal drink i ever had in the US...not a big fan of it anymore...a little too thick and sweet for my taste now.

there's a form of mead called "braggot" or "bracket" which is basically mead with hops, and it's a hybrid of mead and ale. i prefer that to straight-up mead.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 7, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Jason, it's too bad you didn't mention your interest in mead when you were here....I've got a couple bottles of Danish mead



Fuck 

The bottles I ordered got here and I tried it. I could see myself liking it, but I ordered the extra sweet stuff thinking that might be better. Well, it's so sweet it's pretty much hard to drink  If I make it, I'm definitely not making it that sweet.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 7, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fuck
> 
> The bottles I ordered got here and I tried it. I could see myself liking it, but I ordered the extra sweet stuff thinking that might be better. Well, it's so sweet it's pretty much hard to drink  If I make it, I'm definitely not making it that sweet.



Agreed, that's why I don't buy Chaucer's anymore. Carroll's is better for something closer to wine.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 7, 2009)

I kind of want to try the shit that's closer to Ale now. Unfortunately, I had to order this online and wait 2 weeks, so it's not a simple matter of going to the booze store and picking some up.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 9, 2009)

Kilju - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No wait, don't do it...  I've only tasted kilju once, and it was pretty shitty. There's always some teenagers who do it because they can't get drunk any other way  and punks who don't have money of course.

This stuff however, I have drunk: Moonshine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It didn't end well. Lost my memory for the night and woke up with puke on my clothes and the worst hangover I've ever experienced 

And this stuff doesn't really have alcohol in it, but it is fucking tasty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sima_(mead)
The ones sold in shops are usually pretty bad though. My family always brews our own sima and it tastes awesome.


----------



## neoclassical (Jan 9, 2009)

Their quick mead is a quick trip to the hospital. I've tried brewing meade and ciser and it is very hard to get it right and very easy to get sick from. When you brew something good it is very satisfying. In NY and MA: Homebrew Emporium Lineup 
There may also be a place in NewPaltz, NY, but I think they closed a while ago.
There is also another brand called Bunratty or Boonratty available in the US.

Adam


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 10, 2009)

neoclassical said:


> Their quick mead is a quick trip to the hospital. I've tried brewing Meade and cider and it is very hard to get it right and very easy to get sick from.




Yep, that's exactly what I tried to say. Lol, I live just down the street from the West Boylston store.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 10, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Can you buy mead in booze stores? Me and a friend want to do this now and I want to try mead first and see if I like it
> 
> And yes, we're both big Amon Amarth fans



LCBO sell it for sure, so any major licquer store shuold be able to order it in for you, i just ordered a bottle after seeing this



InTheRavensName said:


> Look out for Moniac or Angus MacLeod's mead
> 
> rotip:



that's the stuff i ordered Moniack, is it really good?


also i have heard some really good things about Dansk Mjod (danish mead)
* Klap&#248;jster Mj&#248;d
* Vikingernes Mj&#248;d
* Gl. Dansk Mj&#248;d
* Vikinge Blod
* Skjalde-Mj&#248;d
* Jyde Mj&#248;d

too bad i don't know any danish

the viking blod had a review on it in english, sounds like the one i wanna try second after the moniack

and yes if your going for mead, try an average or dry mead, this shit is already really sweet


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 10, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> also i have heard some really good things about Dansk Mjod (danish mead)
> * Klapøjster Mjød
> * Vikinge Blod



these are the two i have. the Klapøjster Mjød is pretty good...very sweet, but less so than the Chaucer's (more dessert-style) that i've had before...but it's definitely a bit strong, with a bit of an alcohol burn.

Haven't tried the Viking Blod yet, haven't had a good opportunity to open it.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 10, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> these are the two i have. the Klap&#248;jster Mj&#248;d is pretty good...very sweet, but less so than the Chaucer's (more dessert-style) that i've had before...but it's definitely a bit strong, with a bit of an alcohol burn.
> 
> Haven't tried the Viking Blod yet, haven't had a good opportunity to open it.



who do you order yours from, i'm probably going to order a couple bottles of Vikinge Blod

and as for the brewing, i think it's fermented for three weeks and stored afterwards for 6 months


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 11, 2009)

i found them locally, in stores.


----------

